# presuntamente



## stolv

Hola a todos:
Alguien sabe cómo se traduce "presuntamente"?.
Es un contexto de texto policial: "algunas fueron presuntamente forzadas sexulamente".
Gracias .


----------



## mielyazabache

Hola : presuntamente= por presunción. Te ayuda ?


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
Présumablement    ... disons que dans un rapport de police, on peut imaginer l'emploi de ce mot.
Dans la vie courante on tournerait probablement la phrase autrement, par exemple : on présume *que* certaines ... du verbe présumer


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir, 

Oui Jprr, le mot est exact mais... je doute qu'on l'aie jamais trouvé dans un rapport de police. Au mieux, dans un rapport de juge d'instruction ?

Je vous rejoins sur la formule "on présume que" et j'ajoute "Il y a présomption de..."


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Le terme juridique correspondant est: par présomption.

Mais je ne vois pas trop comment l'employer dans cette phrase. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir Gévy,

je suis de ton avis : la meilleure solution serait peut-être de changer la tournure de la phrase ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas nochess, bonne nuit,

- prétendument

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Mielyazabache:

Le mieux serait de retrouver un texte de déclaration à la police, on en aurait le coeur net. Le problème est toujours dans les textes de ce genre de trouver la formule habituelle correspondante, les traductions juridiques ne sont pas littéraires, on ne peut inventer. S'ils s'agissait d'un texte journalistique on pourrait bidouiller la phrase, mais un texte policier... Ils doivent avoir leurs phrases toutes faites. 

Juste une opinion.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mielyazabache

bonsoir, Cintia&Martine 

En effet, cela semble plus plausible. Mais de fait, cela change totalement le sens de la phrase. Un peu plus de contexte nous éclairerait.

oui, Gévy : mais la suggestion de Martine donne une autre tournure à la chose...


----------



## jprr

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas nochess, bonne nuit,
> 
> - prétendument
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


NON !
S'il y a présomption => il y a de bons indices pour penser qu'elles ont été violées.
Si on dit qu'elles ont été prétendument violées, on dit le contraire ou presque.

présomption => présumablement
prétention => prétendument


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo estoy con J-P. Creo que la diferencia es similar a "presuntamente" vs. "presumiblemente".

À plus ,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bueno, no estoy segura de que un policía tenga que respetar una lengua tipificado (He tenido ocasión de leer algunos informes tanto en España como en Francia y algunos distan de respetar una jerga corporativa, e incluso una lengua estándar. Como prueba los _bêtisiers _que se encuentran en internet. *Pero puede que me equivoque*).

Lo más normal, en caso de que se tome declaración a las víctimas:
- Certaines déclarent (ont déclaré) avoir été violées

Si la frase proviene de testigos o de rumores:
- Apparement certaines ont été violées / Certaines ont soi-disant été...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo encontré soi-disant en este diccionario: http://www.dictionarist.com/definicion/presuntamente

La primera vez que leí esta discusión, pensé en una fórmula similar a la de Martine. Pensé en "il appert que". Pero creo que en este caso no corresponde.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

jprr said:


> NON !
> S'il y a présomption => il y a de bons indices pour penser qu'elles ont été violées.
> Si on dit qu'elles ont été prétendument violées, on dit le contraire ou presque.


Puede J.P., no afirmo nada pero en España es obligatorio (para periodistas también) añadir _presunto _y _presuntamente _a actos o personas que todavía no han sido juzgados.
He entendido este presuntamente de esta manera.
Es una coletilla y cada uno la entiende según lo que ha oído del suceso.


----------



## swift

Quisiera añadir que en Costa Rica, también se emplean los dos términos como en España: el presunto violador, los presuntos implicados...


----------



## Paquita

Dos propuestas:
- Quelques unes/certaines ont été les victimes présumées de sévices sexuels... ...

- ... auraient été victimes de sévices sexuels.. (el condicional incluye "presuntamente")


----------



## stolv

Muchisimas gracias a tod@s por vuestros comentarios.
Una gran ayuda!!
Stolv


----------



## eleonb

Hola a todos/as,

Estoy subtitulando un documental cuyo audio original es en español.
Se trata de Diego Portales, importante político de los primeros años de la República de Chile. Sus restos fueron encontrados en la Catedral de Santiago el año 2005. Uno de los arqueólogos que estuvo en el hallazgo fue entrevistado por algunos periodistas, y dijo:

_"Yo sé que ustedes (los periodistas) acá están por el hallazgo que hubo en las últimas horas, que *presuntamente* se trataría de Diego Portales. / Es importante señalar que *no hay total certeza* de que sea Diego Portales, sino que se está evaluando, hay que hacer análisis, pero *preliminarmente* se piensa que puede ser Diego Portales".
_
¿Cómo puedo decir eso en francés?
_"Je sais que vous êtes ici pour la découverte du corps durant les dernières heures, qui *présumablement* __serait __celui de Diego Portales."
Il est important de signaler qu'*il n'y a aucune certitude* que ce soit Diego Portales, Il faudrait évaluer, faire des analyses, mais, *à première vue*, on pense qu'il s'agirait de Diego Portales".
_
Merci!
Enrique.


----------



## Saly Ben

Bonjour à tous,
que pensez vous de "vraisemblablement"? 
je crois que les deux définitions sont très proches du point de vue sens.

Saly


----------

